# S13 & S14 service Manual



## enayat38 (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi,

I have downloaded service manuals for s13 and s14 from internet. I have a nissan silvia 1993 (PS13) which comes with SR20DE engines. The problem is that the manual for s13 covers engine CA18DET and the manual for s14 is covers engine SR20DE. My question is which one of these manual is best to be used for my car which is a PS13 model. Is there a separate manual for PS13, if yes can it be downloaded from internet.

Regards
Eddie


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

both manuals would be wise depending on what the problem is...


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Id say the S14 manual is gonna probably work for you so long as the Q's model (SR20DE) didnt come with variable valve timing(VVT).


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

the S14 wwould cover the motor specs and the s13 should cover almost all of the wiring details. atleast thats what www.zeroyon.com would say


----------

